# Peninsula Cape Town South Africa



## PeelBoy (Apr 6, 2009)

I am thinking of exchanging into The Peninsula (#2155).  I think it is the same property The Peninsula All Suite Hotel in Tripadvisor, if I am not mistaken.  I have read both TUG and Tripadvisor reviews.

My questions are:

1. Being quite ignorant with that part of the world geography, what should I expect for a holiday like this?  Can you name a town/city in North and South America which may be comparable with Cape Town, from a tourist perspective?

2. What is the best season to visit this part, both weatherwise and airfare wise from Canada or USA?

3. Is it safe, after I apply my common sense to insure safety?

4. Is the resort far from the city?  May I assume the city have enough to attract a tourist including shopping opportunities?

5. How hard is it to attach a safari tour to this exchange?  I don't want to spend like a fortune to fly from Cape Town to a safari ground.

6. How expensive is this part of the world?  Like Paris, New York or Mexico?

7. Besides Peninsula, are there any TS resorts in SA in or close to a big city?  I would like to try a city first for my first time in SA?

8. Is a car a must?


Thanks alot.  All advice welcome.


----------

